# code coloriel



## danalto

Bonjour, WR!  Dal film *"Agathe Clery"*: Agathe è Direttrice del Marketing, e sta criticando la scelta dei colori usati per un cartello, che secondo lei per questo motivo è "inutile". 

AGATHE                        	
Ben évidemment ! Le code coloriel n'est pas signifiant, c'est nul !
AGATHE
Beh, naturalmente il codice dei colori non è per niente azzeccato / non è significativo / è inutile!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Danalto,
Ti propongo : "Ma guarda ! Il codice dei colori non è significante/efficace , non vale niente!"
PS  In generale, "c'est nul" equivale a dire che non ha nessun valore .


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Danalto,
> Ti propongo : "Ma guarda ! Il codice dei colori non è significante/efficace , non vale niente!"
> PS  In generale, "c'est nul" equivale a dire che non ha nessun valore .



Merci, matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Per aderire meglio al termine "coloriel", sono tentato di proporti "coloriale" . Presenta il vantaggio di essere sconosciuto dal Treccani quanto _coloriel_ dal CNRTL


----------



## Necsus

Dan, ma perché non metti direttamente 'la _scelta_ dei colori (è inefficace/perdente)'?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho letto anche la discussione su italiano solo, il che mi persuade di tornare su un dettaglio . Scusa se sono invadente e avrai capito esattamente cosa dicevo di "c'est nul" : come significato, è al limite tra "questo è un lavoro fatto con i piedi" e "sei una nullità" .
Buona giornata !


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Dan, ma perché non metti direttamente 'la _scelta_ dei colori (è inefficace/perdente)'?



Fran, Agathe (la protagonista), è una Direttrice del Marketing rompiscatole - e lo dimostra anche in questo momento, criticando la scelta del colore del cartello in questione.
Dal momento che usa una definizione così precisa, sono tentata di mantenerla.



matoupaschat said:


> Ho letto anche la discussione su italiano solo, il che mi persuade di tornare su un dettaglio . Scusa se sono invadente e avrai capito esattamente cosa dicevo di "c'est nul" : come significato, è al limite tra "questo è un lavoro fatto con i piedi" e "sei una nullità" .
> Buona giornata !


Non sei affatto invadente, e i tuoi consigli sono preziosi!  Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Sì, capisco, ma secondo me nella frase in italiano non ha senso. Il _codice dei colori_ vuol dire un elenco dei codici che corrispondono a ogni colore, oppure l'abbinamento di una sigla o altro a uno specifico colore, infatti in rete lo trovi usato soprattutto per i componenti elettrici.
O forse c'è un'altra possibile lettura che mi sfugge?


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Sì, capisco, ma secondo me nella frase in italiano non ha senso. Il _codice dei colori_ vuol dire un elenco dei codici che corrispondono a ogni colore, oppure l'abbinamento di una sigla o altro a uno specifico colore, infatti in rete lo trovi usato soprattutto per i componenti elettrici.
> O forse c'è un'altra possibile lettura che mi sfugge?



Se non ho capito male, proprio l'abbinamento di due o più colori può sortire o meno un effetto: e l'abbinamento (in questo caso) di bianco su blu, secondo Agathe non funziona.
Troppo contorto? Semplifico?


----------



## Necsus

Eh, ma l'abbinamento di due o più o colori può essere considerato un codice? Il codice è la sigla che identifica un colore, oppure la tabella delle stesse, per me...


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Eh, ma l'abbinamento di due o più o colori può essere considerato un codice? Il codice è la sigla che identifica un colore, oppure la tabella delle stesse, per me...



Semplifico...
Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Eh, ma l'abbinamento di due o più o colori può essere considerato un codice? Il codice è la sigla che identifica un colore, oppure la tabella delle stesse, per me...


Ciao Necsus,
Scusa se chiamo in aiuto la Treccani, ma guarda :
*5.* In senso più astratto, nella terminologia linguistica e letteraria contemporanea, ogni sistema organico di simboli e di riferimenti che consente la trasmissione e la comprensione di un messaggio, cioè di una comunicazione, il cui senso può essere inteso soltanto se parlante e ascoltatore (o scrivente e lettore) adoperano lo stesso codice. ​Mi sembra che l'uso sia identico in italiano e francese . No ???
Un caro saluto


----------



## Necsus

Figurati, Matou. Ma... che cosa vuoi dire esattamente?
In quel significato un codice è un insieme di simboli usato per comunicare (al limite anche l'alfabeto), come si relaziona ai colori e al fatto che non è significante/efficace/utile/ben fatto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, nel francese "Le code coloriel n'est pas signifiant", le parole scelte sono tutt'altro che precise, invece sono approssimative, prive di esistenza ufficiale, snobistiche , tipiche di un linguaggio pseudospecializzato. I colori non possono _formare un'armonia_ ma si devono di _far parte di un codice_, e così di seguito, immagino . Per cui, mi sembra che a _code_ corrisponda esattamente _codice_, l'inadeguatezza è preservata . Proprio per questo avevo anche proposto _coloriale . _Non so se mi sono spiegato bene, ma anche in francese farei fatica ...


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Mah, nel francese "Le code coloriel n'est pas signifiant", le parole scelte sono tutt'altro che precise, invece sono approssimative, prive di esistenza ufficiale, snobistiche , tipiche di un linguaggio pseudospecializzato. I colori non possono _formare un'armonia_ ma si devono di _far parte di un codice_, e così di seguito, immagino . Per cui, mi sembra che a _code_ corrisponda esattamente _codice_, l'inadeguatezza è preservata . Proprio per questo avevo anche proposto _coloriale . _Non so se mi sono spiegato bene, ma anche in francese farei fatica ...



Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e infatti è proprio questo l'atteggiamento con cui il personaggio dice la battuta.
Ma sono d'accordo anche con Necsus: c'è il rischio che il pubblico non capisca assolutamente di cosa si sta parlando...


----------



## matoupaschat

danalto said:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo, e infatti è proprio questo l'atteggiamento con cui il personaggio dice la battuta.
> Ma sono d'accordo anche con Necsus: c'è il rischio che il pubblico non capisca assolutamente di cosa si sta parlando...


Esatto, è un film, non  si tratta di un romanzo . Comunque, il rischio non ti pare uguale in francese ?


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Esatto, è un film, non  si tratta di un romanzo . Comunque, il rischio non ti pare uguale in francese ?



Assolutamente identico!


----------



## Ruminante

Ho fatto un giro su Internet e ho visto che esistono alternative al termine "codice", ad es. qui sotto parlano di "codifica": è un estratto che mi sembra adattarsi bene al lavoro in questione (cartellone pubblicitario) per il quale sicuramente usano un programma con software sofisticato. 
Buona giornata

Html: la codifica dei colori
Scritto da Fare-internet il 15 settembre 2010 condividicondividi
In HTML i colori vengono composti combinando le quantità varibili di 3 colori, esttamente il _rosso_, il _verde _e il _blu_.
Tale codifica dei colori si chiama *RGB* dalle inziali dei trer colori in inglese (red,green,blue).
Ogni colore contribuisce al colore finale con una quantità variabile tra 256 valori (da 0 a 255)
Il numero di tutte le possibili combinzioni di colori è dato dal risultato della moltiplicazione:
255 x 255 x 255 = 16581357 (i famosi sedici milioni di colori...

Per la frase intera, la mia proposta e' : E ti pareva! La codifica dei colori non ci azzecca per niente, fa schifo! oppure, meno colloquiale:

Ci avrei giurato, guarda qui la codifica dei colori, non ci si capisce niente... e' tutta da rifare ! oppure, che so...

Visto che "coloriel" e' un aggettivo, forse andrebbe meglio "codifica di colore " ?

Eh, certo, guarda qua che codifica di colore, non vuol dire niente! E' penosa / e' assurda / non vale niente ecc.


----------

